
Key Access Justifications: a new level of control and visibility for the cloud - d0ne
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/identity-security/control-access-to-gcp-data-with-key-access-justifications
======
d0ne
The teams at Google, Ionic Security, and many major enterprises spent a
considerable amount of time enabling this scenario.

More details can be found in our blog about the launch:
[https://ionic.com/customer-managed-trust-in-the-cloud-
made-s...](https://ionic.com/customer-managed-trust-in-the-cloud-made-simple-
by-google-and-ionic-security/)

Happy to answer any questions here as well.

